# First cutout of 2013 with pics



## debtfreedave (Apr 1, 2012)

Biggest cutout I've done








Enough comb to fill 2 boxes








Biggest comb I've seen in person.








I vacuumed a hive body full with bees and planned to come back the next day to figure out my next steps. The bees already had a plan. They had moved out of the house and into a bush a few feet away about a foot off the ground. Treated them like a swam and let them march into the hive body I brought. There were enough bees to fill it.


----------



## queenbee3074 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are awesome pictures, thanks for posting them. Good luck.


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

debtfreedave said:


> Biggest cutout I've done
> View attachment 4795
> 
> 
> ...


nice job, that some serious comb there


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

So you didn't find the queen I take it? Sounds like she moved out to the bush and the rest followed. I'm sure she's in the hive now. Great looking brood pattern.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Dave! 

I have respect for someone called "debtfreedave".......


----------



## debtfreedave (Apr 1, 2012)

Mr. Beeman, I did not find the queen the first time out. Based on the calm demeanor of the swarm and how they went into the box I agree with you that I missed her in the vacuuming and she moved out taking the remaining bees with her. It was for the best. I had originally planned to go back and kill the remaining bees the next day that were left in the eave so the homeowner could repair and seal it.

Lburou, I'm a big Dave Ramsey Financial Peace follower. But that's another thread...


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice job. Nothing like getting paid to get more bees. I hope you did get paid.


----------

